# Help vraiment perdu



## cocoanto (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
je viens d'acquerir un imac boule qui a les caractéristiques suivantes:
- PowerPC G4 à 1GHz
- Ecran plat TFT 15''
- 512 Ko RAM
- Disque Ultra ATA de 40 Go
- Graveur CD-RW
- Carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce2 MX
- Ethernet 10/100BASE-T Modem interne 56K
- 5 ports USB
- 2 ports FireWire
- Carte Airport Extreme
- Clavier
  - Souris optique
- MacOs 10.3.9

Le soucis c'est qe j'y comprends vraiment rien aux imac, j'ai toujours eu pc;

alors j'aurai tout d'abord 2 questions fondamentales:
1/ concernant le clavier, il n'y a pas possibilité d'obtenir un "point" il n'y a que la virgule qui est disponible, comment faire (meme le point d'interrogation , d'ailleurs les icones sont presentes sur le clavier mais ne correspondent pas)

2/ j'essaie de me connecter en wifi, mon modem est detecté mais quand j'entre le mot de passe j'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur qui dit qu'il es incorrect, y a t il une manipulation a faire,,,,, (point d'interrogation)

J'ai vraiment besoin de votre aidez moi par pitié


----------



## Tipierre911 (26 Octobre 2010)

Pour le clavier sache que c'est un clavier a l'américaine du côté chiffres tu as la virgule. Pour mettre le pont fais MAJ+;  en espérant t'avoir aidé , Tipierre


----------



## lool74 (27 Octobre 2010)

salut 
pour le clavier tu peux cocher *visualiseur de clavier* dans préférence système/international/saisie
en bas tu coches également afficher la méthode de saisie pour un accès rapide a ton clavier virtuel de secours en haut à droite dans la barre 
ainsi tu auras la réponse pour toutes les touches et touches maj  



Pour le wifi, penses bien a ta box adsl qui doit être en mode association(voyant wifi clignotant ) au moment ou tu lances la connexion depuis ton mac.


----------



## cocoanto (27 Octobre 2010)

Alors merci de mavoir répondu 
Pour le clavier c'est ok mais pour la wifi toujours pas. Comment je dois procéder sachant que j'ai une bbox??


----------



## lappartien (27 Octobre 2010)

c'est le mot de passe internet qu'il faut taper, pas celui du mac. celui que tu as reçu du Fai

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

celui de ta BBOX aussi pour wi fi et fai pour mail


----------



## iMacounet (27 Octobre 2010)

il faut selectionner 128bits le codage de ton wifi


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Octobre 2010)

a savoir si c est une cle wep, ou wap pour te connecter a  ta box


----------



## cocoanto (27 Octobre 2010)

je sais que c'est l'adresse du fai que je dois entrer d'ailleurs j'ai entré la clé wep (et wpa psk, mais c'est le meme code a 10chiffres et lettres) et j'ai meme tenté avec le code "wireless pin" (je sais pas ce que c'est mais j'ai tout tenté ;/)

Sinon toujours ce maudit message d'erreur 

J'ai aussi un autre soucis: quand je regarde une video sur youtube tout se met a ramer! le son de la video est normal et ne bug pas, par contre les images ne suivent pas, et si je surfe en meme temps qu'il y a une video en cours, ben ca rame enormement  
par ailleurs, sur youtube j'ai un message qui me dit "         *Votre navigateur n'est plus pris en charge.*
*Veuillez utiliser un navigateur plus récent." *Mais quand j'essaie de telecharger la nouvelle version de firefox un nouveau message d'erreur apparait me disant "echec du montage des images disques suivantes- image corrompue-" (probleme de compatibilité? si oui, que faire?)

Je desespere je pensais qu'un imac serait le top par rapport au pc, et ben la c'est vraiment galere...


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Octobre 2010)

c est quoi ta box ?, free orange darty?


----------



## cocoanto (27 Octobre 2010)

C'est une bbox (bouygues telecom)
J'arrive a me connecter sans soucis en wifi avec mon iphone mais pas avec le mac


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Octobre 2010)

sur ta box c est que du wap
http://www.assistance.bbox.bouyguestelecom.fr/index.phtml?pg=wifi


----------



## cocoanto (27 Octobre 2010)

ok merci, mais tu n'as pas des solutions concernant mes soucis?


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Octobre 2010)

passe a tiger, car les logiciels et système sera plus a jour
Panther est dépassé
Ton imac a 5 ou 6 ans ? c est normal qu il ne soit pas aussi performant qu un imac actuel
Tous depend de ta connection wifi (faible) , si cela lague sur youtube


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2010)

Ca lagge sur Youtube avec un G4@1GHz, c'est normal.
Le processeur sature, ça n'a rien à voir avec le débit Wifi. Si tu veux t'en convaincre, branche toi en filaire (ethernet).
(Flash c'est de la merde sur les vieux Mac :mouais: )


----------



## cocoanto (28 Octobre 2010)

Ben vu que la wifi ne fonctionne pas ben je suis connecté via ethernet...et Ca rame+++
passer de panther a Tiger vous pensez que Ca sera mieux? Et est ce possible de passer direct a Leopard??

Au final, pensez vous que j'ai bien fais d'acquérir ce Mac?


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Octobre 2010)

cocoanto a dit:


> Ben vu que la wifi ne fonctionne pas ben je suis connecté via ethernet...et Ca rame+++
> passer de panther a Tiger vous pensez que Ca sera mieux? Et est ce possible de passer direct a Leopard??
> *Possible de passé a leo direct*
> 
> Au final, pensez vous que j'ai bien fais d'acquérir ce Mac?



*Tout depend du prix d achat 
Pour le mail et surf, lecture dvd/divix, et box musique ,traitement texte , etc
cela reste une bonne machine et avec un look sympas 
tu peux l overclocker si tu est assez bricoleur 
Si tu tiens a le garder rajoute lui un disque dur plus veloce(7200TRS) et de la ram (2g si c est de la ddr 2700 )
*


----------



## cocoanto (28 Octobre 2010)

Je l'ai payé 100 je sais pas si c'est cher, si?
Autrement, je suis pas bricoleur sauf si c'est pour installer une ram et encore il faut qu'on m'aide 

J'aurai 2 questions:

1/Ou puis je me procurer une ram? quel genre? une ram de combien? et pour un prix qui frole les combien?

2/ donc je peux passer a leopard directement; mais y a t il une grosse difference entre leo et tiger? et puis j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait que je fasse gaffe a l'achat du cd, donc ou puisse je me procurer ce cd d'installation et a quel prix??

Je suis désolé de vous embeter avec toutes mes questions mais bon je suis un peu perdu...et j'ai l'impression que c'est de pire en pire


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Octobre 2010)

100 correct le prix
la ram chez Macway , c est la ou j achète mes rams
Tiger , sera moins " lourd" que leo
ou trouver leo et tiger?
Maintenant en occasse sur eBay et mac génération , bien prendre des dvd universel et non attitré a une seule machine

tuto pour demonter son imac
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4...en-photos-optimization-onyx-et-hs-275626.html

http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=187=1


----------



## cocoanto (28 Octobre 2010)

mais il existe une grande difference entre tiger et leo?


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Octobre 2010)

oui , sur leo il y a time machine , partage ecran entre autre qui fond la difference avec tiger( que j utilise regulierement)


----------



## cocoanto (28 Octobre 2010)

Tu passes régulièrement Dun os a l'autre ?


----------



## Invité (28 Octobre 2010)

Globalement Léo consomme un peu plus de ressources que Tiger.
Si tu as (ou auras dans ton cas) plus de 1Go de Ram, ça n'est pas vraiment perceptible.
Mais tu restera toujours limité par la cadence du processeur et celle du bus de Ram.
Pour Flash, par contre le passage à Tiger ou Léo serait bénéfique. 
La MaJ 10 ne peut pas se faire avec Panther il me semble. Idem pour Java qui a pas mal évolué depuis Panther.


----------



## cocoanto (29 Octobre 2010)

Donc vous pensez que je peux me contenter de Tiger?
Mais est ce qu'il est suffisamment récent pour pouvoir Telecharger des locales ou applis récentes (ne serait que la dernière version de Firefox -_-")


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Octobre 2010)

cocoanto a dit:


> Tu passes régulièrement Dun os a l'autre ?



simplement pour certain jeux (OS 9) 
pour le reste non , je prefere ( un avis perso) leo a tiger

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------




cocoanto a dit:


> Donc vous pensez que je peux me contenter de Tiger?
> Mais est ce qu'il est suffisamment récent pour pouvoir Telecharger des locales ou applis récentes (ne serait que la dernière version de Firefox -_-")



oui si tu ne rajoute pas de ram


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2010)

Avec plus de 1Go de Ram Léo est tout à fait envisageable.


----------

